# Springfield 1911 9MM vs. 45ACP????



## KY SHOOTER (Apr 18, 2009)

Planning to purchase a Springfield 1911 PX9151LP (.45) or PX9130LP (9MM). I would prefer the .45 for the power, but my wife enjoys shooting my pt111 9mm and I'd like to save a little by buying bulk ammo. I would like to know if there is much difference in accuracy with the 9mm model? I know it will have less knock down power.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

If you look back through the threads here, you will find several siting studies showing the 9MM doing just as much damage as a 45 ACP, if you use the right ammo. You're not going to "knock down" anyone with any handgun round anyway. As for the Springer 1911's, I have no first-hand knowledge of their accuracy. I would guess they are equally accurate in 9 or 45. There are some members here with both, so hopefully they will chime in.


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

RightTurnClyde said:


> You're not going to "knock down" anyone with any handgun round anyway.


You may not *knock them down* but especially if you hit them correctly, they are going to be *falling* down pretty darn quickly !!!


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

wpshooter said:


> You may not *knock them down* but especially if you hit them correctly, they are going to be *falling* down pretty darn quickly !!!


*If *you hit them in the right places, yes. I just don't like using the term "knock down power". It can be misleading to a newbie. My point was that the difference between a 45 and a 9 isn't much if you are using quality self-defense ammo. It's not like a 45 is going to send them flying back off their feet, while a 9 just makes them say, "Ow, hey... quit it." :smt033

To get back on topic, I'm surprised the Springer owners haven't chimed in. I know there are several here. Maybe they're on vacation.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Springfield 1911s are fine pistols. If you are going to go 45 or 9mm I'd go 9mm.
9mm ball ammo is much cheaper than 45, in my area you can still get 9mm for 10.00a box, 45 is going for 25.00 a box, and like Right Turn Clyde said using the right SD ammo you can get 45act results. Corbon DPX and Winchester Ranger are two rounds in particular that will do it.
Here is some read up on 9mm for you. http://firearmsforumcoali.motionsforum.com/forum-talk-f43/the-question-on-9mm-is-it-enough-for-ccw-t121.htm:smt1099


----------

